# What a wonderful jigsaw!



## tabelmabel (Oct 18, 2013)

Looks tricky doesn't. Think it will keep me busy for a good while










Merry Christmas everyone!


----------



## Siskin (Nov 13, 2012)

What a great present, who gave it to you, Mr T?


----------



## tabelmabel (Oct 18, 2013)

Yes! One of his better ideas! I was well pleased with it and it is fabulous quality too; all the bits are in a sealed poly bag inside and thick cut like a proper jigsaw should be.

Although i prefer 500 bit jigsaws, this was so thoughtfull i am well-chuffed!


----------



## Boxer123 (Jul 29, 2017)

Love it Murphy is smiling ! Have a lovely Xmas.


----------



## ForestWomble (May 2, 2013)

Oh wow, what a brilliant present.


----------



## PawsOnMe (Nov 1, 2012)

Oh wow! You'll have to share progress photos as you're doing it, gorgeous photo of them :Happy


----------



## Tyton (Mar 9, 2013)

It looks great, I got one of Buddy for my ex, but went for the 500 piece as brown dog on brown background looked difficult! 

Please do share some 'in progress' pics and of it finished


----------



## JoanneF (Feb 1, 2016)

Fabulous! (sneaks off to store idea for next year's SS) 

Have a lovely Christmas day x


----------



## Sarah H (Jan 18, 2014)

What a great present! I hope it doesn't take you too long!


----------



## HarlequinCat (Nov 29, 2012)

Thats amazing! What a lovely idea


----------



## raysmyheart (Nov 16, 2018)

tabelmabel said:


> Looks tricky doesn't. Think it will keep me busy for a good while
> 
> View attachment 458313
> 
> ...


This is absolutely delightful @tabelmabel ! Such a sweet and adorable photo for your puzzle! Enjoy!
Merry Christmas!


----------



## Torin. (May 18, 2014)

That looks like a really tricky puzzle given all the blacks and greys and such. Please post progress photos


----------



## Happy Paws2 (Sep 13, 2008)

What a brilliant present...well done Mr T


----------



## tabelmabel (Oct 18, 2013)

Torin. said:


> New That looks like a really tricky puzzle given all the blacks and greys and such.


Yes, I think it is going to be one of those puzzles where vast areas of it are just shape matching. The most fun bits will be murphles' teeth i think!

I really struggle with my eyes these days. Im really short sighted so i see best without any glasses on and usually set up my jigsaw area with anglepoise lamps over the top. And then i spend many hours craning over them trying to see what's what.

I will post progress but i cant imagine it will be fast. It usually takes me about 3 weeks to do 1000 bits but this one could easily be longer.


----------



## DaisyBluebell (Apr 14, 2017)

What a fab idea. Think I might try to get one done of Emma for my husbands birthday. 
Have a lovely Christmas enjoy your puzzle.


----------



## DaisyBluebell (Apr 14, 2017)

Would you happen to know what company did your puzzle tablemabel?


----------



## tabelmabel (Oct 18, 2013)

It says it there on the box, @DaisyBluebell www.myphotopuzzle.co.uk


----------



## kahvi (Sep 28, 2020)

This is a lovely idea! 

I'm currently doing a 550 piece jigsaw that has a lot of samey colours in it. Good luck with this one!


----------



## DaisyBluebell (Apr 14, 2017)

tabelmabel said:


> It says it there on the box, @DaisyBluebell www.myphotopuzzle.co.uk


Excellent, on their site now, thankyou


----------



## tabelmabel (Oct 18, 2013)

Well, don't hold your breaths, anyone

A full hour after starting, this is the 'progress'










I have strung those white bits together at the top and got most pieces picture side up.


----------



## Kaily (Feb 8, 2020)

Oh my. :Watching


----------



## Siskin (Nov 13, 2012)

Dont you look for all the edge pieces first, then work from there? My normal puzzle strategy is to keep all the pieces in the box and search for the edges, construct them then search through for particular colours or whatever.


----------



## tabelmabel (Oct 18, 2013)

Ha ha not always @Siskin - no. It depends on the puzzle. With a normal puzzle i will do the obvious easy bits first. So if there is a building with writing on it, or easy bits to do first, i will go for those.

It is very rare for me to complete the edge first as it is so easy to make errors in the frame that need re worked and also the frames can be quite fragile if there are no big centre sections to anchor them.

It probably isnt the most efficient method and i will likely move bits in and out as i go but i do a lot of jigsaws and i get them all finished eventually.

Once it starts to come together, i will be addicted and just go at it for 4 or 5 hours straight to get it completed.


----------



## Siskin (Nov 13, 2012)

What are you doing your puzzles on? I bought a puzzle board in the end as some puzzles took ages and eating meals off a table covered with puzzle bits wasn't great.
Must admit I’ve been doing puzzles on an app for sometime rather then real ones. I’ve been handing out my old puzzles to others during lockdown.


----------



## Sarah H (Jan 18, 2014)

I always look for the corners and then the edges and link them up. 
Progress is still progress!


----------



## Kaily (Feb 8, 2020)

I did this 1000 piece one a few years ago. It was so difficult and took me about 6 months! Now I can't bare to take it apart.


----------



## tabelmabel (Oct 18, 2013)

Siskin said:


> New What are you doing your puzzles on?


It is a puzzle board. It zips up. I promise you, i know what im doing @Siskin. Im all set up, have been puzzling for years. There is method in my madness!



Sarah H said:


> I always look for the corners and then the edges and link them up.
> Progress is still progress!


You might guess someone with a brain as random as mine does not do anthing the 'proper' way.

Just you wait and see. You will both be amazed at how this jigsaw goes together. My way:Hilarious


----------



## tabelmabel (Oct 18, 2013)

That's good @Kaily - are those your boys in the photo?


----------



## Kaily (Feb 8, 2020)

tabelmabel said:


> That's good @Kaily - are those your boys in the photo?


No it was just a jigsaw from a shop that appealed to me. Think I might start another.

Can you recommend a good puzzle board please?


----------



## tabelmabel (Oct 18, 2013)

Kaily said:


> Can you recommend a good puzzle board please?


Not really im afraid. This one i have had for many years. I will see if i can find one similar online and post it up.

I can highly recommend a very enjoyable jigsaw i did during lockdown though. It was total fun from start to finish.

Hang on and i will find it . . .


----------



## tabelmabel (Oct 18, 2013)

https://www.menkind.co.uk/portapuzzle-standard-jigsaw-puzzle-board

My puzzle board is similar to this. Portapuzzle.


----------



## Siskin (Nov 13, 2012)

tabelmabel said:


> https://www.menkind.co.uk/portapuzzle-standard-jigsaw-puzzle-board
> 
> My puzzle board is similar to this. Portapuzzle.


Mines similar


----------



## tabelmabel (Oct 18, 2013)

https://www.ravensburger.org/uk/discover/escape-puzzles/index.html

Great puzzles. Exit puzzles. Really fun to make up and there is a puzzle to solve when done. And 750 bits is just right. Not difficult though as the pieces are distinctive. I really loved this.


----------



## Kaily (Feb 8, 2020)

tabelmabel said:


> https://www.menkind.co.uk/portapuzzle-standard-jigsaw-puzzle-board
> 
> My puzzle board is similar to this. Portapuzzle.





tabelmabel said:


> https://www.ravensburger.org/uk/discover/escape-puzzles/index.html
> 
> Great puzzles. Exit puzzles. Really fun to make up and there is a puzzle to solve when done. And 750 bits is just right. Not difficult though as the pieces are distinctive. I really loved this.


Great thank you. Think I will buy the portapuzzle and browse all the different jigsaws.


----------



## ForestWomble (May 2, 2013)

Kaily said:


> I did this 1000 piece one a few years ago. It was so difficult and took me about 6 months! Now I can't bare to take it apart.
> 
> View attachment 459428


That's a lovely puzzle 



tabelmabel said:


> https://www.ravensburger.org/uk/discover/escape-puzzles/index.html
> 
> Great puzzles. Exit puzzles. Really fun to make up and there is a puzzle to solve when done. And 750 bits is just right. Not difficult though as the pieces are distinctive. I really loved this.


I like the sound of those escape puzzles.

***********

Anyone like Wasgij puzzles?


----------



## PawsOnMe (Nov 1, 2012)

ForestWomble said:


> That's a lovely puzzle
> 
> I like the sound of those escape puzzles.
> 
> ...


I used to love the wasjig puzzles, it's fun trying to work out what the jigsaw people are reacting to!

This thread is making me want to break out my puzzle board! I have a 1000 piece disney one on the go but havent done any in nearly a year! I really like the look of those escape room jigsaws.


----------



## Kaily (Feb 8, 2020)

ForestWomble said:


> That's a lovely puzzle
> 
> I like the sound of those escape puzzles.
> 
> ...


I have just looked at Wasgij, are they difficult? I guess they are as you don't have a picture to work from if I am understanding it right.


----------



## tabelmabel (Oct 18, 2013)

Ive never done Wasgij - but i have seen them in the shops and they look really tricky!!


----------



## Siskin (Nov 13, 2012)

tabelmabel said:


> Ive never done Wasgij - but i have seen them in the shops and they look really tricky!!


I've done one and it was tricky, didn't feel I needed to do another one


----------



## ForestWomble (May 2, 2013)

Kaily said:


> I have just looked at Wasgij, are they difficult? I guess they are as you don't have a picture to work from if I am understanding it right.





tabelmabel said:


> Ive never done Wasgij - but i have seen them in the shops and they look really tricky!!


That's right, you don't have a picture to work from. 
There are different types to do, one version is where the finished jigsaw shows you what the people on the front of the box are looking at. 
Here's the website and you can see the various types: https://wasgij.com/ there is a section on the website with hints to help you solve your puzzle.
Personally I don't find it that tricky, I did a lot of jigsaws as a child with my Gran and she never let me look at the box, so I'm used to doing puzzles that way. 
The jigsaw shown on the front page on the link, that's the puzzle I got for Christmas, once I can motivate myself to get started I can show you what it is like if you want.


----------



## tabelmabel (Oct 18, 2013)

Day 2.


----------



## CheddarS (Dec 13, 2011)

I got one of mine and it was so hard, didn’t pick a good photo...to much black!


----------



## tabelmabel (Oct 18, 2013)

Day 3.










What i thought was a hill was actually the top of Tills' head!! That bit top right.
Nothing's happening very fast but i am getting a few more bits done each day. I will get there in the end.


----------



## Kaily (Feb 8, 2020)

Good progress.


----------



## tabelmabel (Oct 18, 2013)

A bit more progress on the jigsaw today. I was on a roll! Im lucky to get 20 bits in per hour though. It really is just shape matching


----------



## Torin. (May 18, 2014)

Looks like you're making good progress @tabelmabel!

I like Wasgij? ones. They're tricky in that working out what the picture will be is hard. But the pieces are good quality (of a level with Ravensburger and House of Puzzles) and only fit in the places where they're meant to go, so you can make reasonable progress without ever getting stuck or needing to undo bits. I find even 500 piece Gibsons puzzles INFURIATING because pieces look (from both sides) and feel like they fit somewhere completely wrong.

I'm currently doing a House of Puzzles one. They have wacky shaped pieces, but they're so immensely satisfying to fit together as the fit is really tight. I took these photos for friends last week.



























As you can tell, I'm old school and do my jigsaws on cork boards, same as I've always done from childhood  I tried a rollyup one a few years back, but I found the grippy surface completely bamboozling technique-wise as I'm always sliding bits around.


----------



## Kaily (Feb 8, 2020)

Torin. said:


> Looks like you're making good progress @tabelmabel!
> 
> I like Wasgij? ones. They're tricky in that working out what the picture will be is hard. But the pieces are good quality (of a level with Ravensburger and House of Puzzles) and only fit in the places where they're meant to go, so you can make reasonable progress without ever getting stuck or needing to undo bits. I find even 500 piece Gibsons puzzles INFURIATING because pieces look (from both sides) and feel like they fit somewhere completely wrong.
> 
> ...


Aw I like the look of these.


----------



## Veba (Dec 18, 2017)

I'd like to get one of the dog for my Dad. Any tips on what kind of photo is best?


----------



## tabelmabel (Oct 18, 2013)

Veba said:


> I'd like to get one of the dog for my Dad. Any tips on what kind of photo is best?


Preferably one not taken against a backdrop of grass! Or beach etc. Try and get one taken indoors with a lot of helpful detail in the background like books, or ornaments. Anything to give a clue!!

Your dog at least has colour definition! Id say dont choose your avatar pic.

If outside, maybe in a town with shops or a playpark. Try to avoid lots of grass and sky. It is just too difficult. Im going to be at my jigsaw for weeks yet . . .


----------



## Torin. (May 18, 2014)

Maybe with your dog standing up facing sideways too, so the legs are specific detail with more colour edge to them, rather than @tabelmabel's two sitting facing forwards where the dog edge is much less and seeing details is harder.

I think I'd like a dog one where the dog is standing sideways and the background is something like a full bookcase. Maybe pre-arranged into one of those awful spines-by-colour configurations. And the photo then adjusted for white balance so that you can make out lighter and darker patches in the body as a guide rather than one big blob. But not too much adjustment, so it still looks like your own actual dog.

My sister gave me a personalised jigsaw a couple of years ago that was an arial photo of the house/ small area I was then living. And it was super difficult as it was all green fields!


----------



## PawsOnMe (Nov 1, 2012)

This thread has given me the push needed to finish my disney jigsaw. Got it out last night and finished it off today, been staring at it so long I've gone a bit bog eyed! :Hungry


----------



## tabelmabel (Oct 18, 2013)

Wow! That's a fabulous jigsaw, @PawsOnMe


----------



## PawsOnMe (Nov 1, 2012)

tabelmabel said:


> Wow! That's a fabulous jigsaw, @PawsOnMe


It's a fun one to do, I love the ones that have all different sections like that one. I've dug out some of my others now, in the jigsaw mood  I'm enjoying seeing yours progressing, it looks tricky with all that green!


----------



## Kaily (Feb 8, 2020)

Well done. It is very impressive PawsOnMe.

Will you take it all apart now? I always find that hard to do.


----------



## PawsOnMe (Nov 1, 2012)

Kaily said:


> Well done. It is very impressive PawsOnMe.
> 
> Will you take it all apart now? I always find that hard to do.


I boxed it back up and have a new one I'm starting now. I always get weirdly sad when I'm taking them apart :Shy


----------



## Beth78 (Jul 4, 2019)

I've just started on a puzzle I got for Christmas, it's such a peaceful pastime isn't it ?


----------



## tabelmabel (Oct 18, 2013)

That's going to be stunning @Beth78 ! And I love the cuppa in the pic! Essential when doing a jigsaw


----------



## tabelmabel (Oct 18, 2013)

Quite a bit of progress today


----------



## Sarah H (Jan 18, 2014)

Ooh starting to come together!


----------



## tabelmabel (Oct 18, 2013)

Frustrating day at the jigsaw! One of those days where nothing fits for about an hour, then, just as you're about to call it a day, you fit one piece - and are hooked for another hour.


----------



## Torin. (May 18, 2014)

What's with that mysterious missing single piece in the grass?


----------



## PawsOnMe (Nov 1, 2012)

Ooh it's really coming together!


----------



## tabelmabel (Oct 18, 2013)

Torin. said:


> What's with that mysterious missing single piece in the grass?


:Hilarious:Hilarious:Hilarious

That bit is _really _bugging me - well spotted, eagle eyes! It is quite a distinctive colour but i can't find it.

Murphy's teeth havent turned up yet, either


----------



## ForestWomble (May 2, 2013)

PawsOnMe said:


> This thread has given me the push needed to finish my disney jigsaw. Got it out last night and finished it off today, been staring at it so long I've gone a bit bog eyed! :Hungry
> View attachment 459900


I've done that jigsaw, it's a fun one.


----------



## PawsOnMe (Nov 1, 2012)

ForestWomble said:


> I've done that jigsaw, it's a fun one.


It was lovely to do, I love the Disney ravensburger jigsaws.


----------



## tabelmabel (Oct 18, 2013)

Tilly is slowly appearing! Still can't locate the missing sky piece.


----------



## Kaily (Feb 8, 2020)

I bought a new jigsaw, it arrived today. Can't wait to get started.


----------



## Siskin (Nov 13, 2012)

Kaily said:


> I bought a new jigsaw, it arrived today. Can't wait to get started.
> 
> View attachment 460355


That's a nice one, I would like that as a picture up on a wall


----------



## Kaily (Feb 8, 2020)

Siskin said:


> That's a nice one, I would like that as a picture up on a wall


Funny you should say that, I do have a picture by the same artist on my wall and didn't realise until today.


----------



## tabelmabel (Oct 18, 2013)

Oh, that is beautiful @Kaily !

Slow and frustrating progress on my jigsaw today. Nothing is happening very fast:


----------



## Torin. (May 18, 2014)

A nose! A nose! I will post a photo of where I'm up to with mine in a bit (I'm only doing 30mins here and there, as I do it while watching tv/ listening to podcasts, but currently I'm using that time to sort Cad's coat).


----------



## Kaily (Feb 8, 2020)

Tilly is very much emerging.

Thank you for inspiring me with this thread to do a new jigsaw.


----------



## tabelmabel (Oct 18, 2013)

Crumbs - that _is depressing! _There is about 4 hours worth of work between this pic and the previous pic - but there isn't a lot of change to see is there?!

It sure is hard going!


----------



## ForestWomble (May 2, 2013)

I've got out my jigsaw, just sorted the pieces out yesterday.


----------



## tabelmabel (Oct 18, 2013)

I'm just about to go to mine now too @ForestWomble - perfect lockdown entertainment


----------



## ForestWomble (May 2, 2013)

Hope it's ok to join in with an update of my own. This is what I've done so far:









I decided to sort the inside bits out by colour so these bits came together as I was sorting, I don't normally do it like this but I'm struggling with the outside so decided to try doing this one in a different way.


----------



## tabelmabel (Oct 18, 2013)

ForestWomble said:


> Hope it's ok to join in with an update of my own. This is what I've done so far:
> View attachment 460501
> 
> 
> I decided to sort the inside bits out by colour so these bits came together as I was sorting, I don't normally do it like this but I'm struggling with the outside so decided to try doing this one in a different way.


Great to see how you're getting on!

That way is how i do jigsaws - easy bits first! Definitely a good technique


----------



## Torin. (May 18, 2014)

tabelmabel said:


> Crumbs - that _is depressing! _There is about 4 hours worth of work between this pic and the previous pic - but there isn't a lot of change to see is there?!
> 
> It sure is hard going!


What's the really depressing bit? Having worked out how much time? I never do that maths :Hilarious I've got a bit stuck with mine, not helped by Cad having chewed up 3 pieces...


----------



## tabelmabel (Oct 18, 2013)

Torin. said:


> What's the really depressing bit? Having worked out how much time? I never do that maths :Hilarious I've got a bit stuck with mine, not helped by Cad having chewed up 3 pieces...


Not the time so much, no. It's that when i posted that picture, i really felt very satisfied with my jigsaw ing that day - i thought i had made really good progress.

And then, when i compared to the previous pic, the wind was right out of my sails!! There is hardly any change.

I didnt mean to use italics and underlining. Fat finger small screen problem!

Im on the jigsaw now but not fitting many bits today. Murphs' teeth have turned up! But not that missing sky bit. I bet that is in the hoover


----------



## tabelmabel (Oct 18, 2013)

Bit more of tills' face in but hard going today!


----------



## ForestWomble (May 2, 2013)

Done some more this afternoon


----------



## Torin. (May 18, 2014)

I'm up to here with my HoP one


----------



## tabelmabel (Oct 18, 2013)

That looks like Constable's Hay thingy. I know it isnt that though. Just reminds me of it - very good work @Torin. I think you will beat me to the finish!

@ForestWomble yours is coming on great as well

Im going to be crawling about my floor on hands and knees searching for my missing sky piece long after the pair of you have finished, packed away and started another


----------



## Kaily (Feb 8, 2020)

Lots of good progress. 



ForestWomble said:


> Done some more this afternoon
> 
> View attachment 460515


I love your jigsaw board. Is it wood?


----------



## ForestWomble (May 2, 2013)

Kaily said:


> Lots of good progress.
> 
> I love your jigsaw board. Is it wood?


Thank you, yes it's wood. It's a fold up table.


----------



## SingingWhippet (Feb 25, 2015)

I don't have a photo of it in progress but I've just started working on this one today. It's incredibly satisfying!


----------



## tabelmabel (Oct 18, 2013)

Glad you are enjoying that one @SingingWhippet - these 1000 bit ones are perfect for lockdowns!

I usually prefer 500 bits but the 1000 ones are much more meaty! Like getting into a good book - you sort of never want them to finish.

And with my missing sky bit - i don't think i ever will:Hilarious


----------



## tabelmabel (Oct 18, 2013)

Aaaaaargh! My jigsaw is too hard! I literally cannot do it


----------



## Kaily (Feb 8, 2020)

tabelmabel said:


> Aaaaaargh! My jigsaw is too hard! I literally cannot do it


Step away from the jigsaw. Look at it with fresh eyes tomorrow.

It does look ridiculously hard, I don't envy you.


----------



## tabelmabel (Oct 18, 2013)

Good advice @Kaily . I fitted one bit since my post there. It's very addictive. Just as im about to call it a day, i fit another bit


----------



## tabelmabel (Oct 18, 2013)

I have given up on Tilly and started on the pebbles


----------



## tabelmabel (Oct 18, 2013)

Oh - there is something wrong on the bottom border - bigger than the top one! Will sort later


----------



## Sarah H (Jan 18, 2014)

Looking good though!


----------



## Torin. (May 18, 2014)

Woah, there's loads of Tilly! That's really good going!

I finished my HoP one a couple of days ago. Delayed putting it away so I wouldn't be tempted to start another one as a cousin is loaning me a bunch at the weekend - want to see what those ones are before deciding.









Bet you can easily spot which pieces Cad chewed


----------



## ForestWomble (May 2, 2013)

That's a beautiful jigsaw @Torin. Good enough to frame.

I'm struggling with mine, decided to do some today and didn't get far at all. Hopefully it'll be easier next time I look at it.


----------



## tabelmabel (Oct 18, 2013)

Wow that is wonderful @Torin. !

It's nothing like the Haywain. It wasnt the haywain i was thinking - it was flatford mill.

My visual memory isnt the best but there is the horse in common!


----------



## tabelmabel (Oct 18, 2013)

It is slow going but i will get this finished one day! The pebbles are proving problematic!


----------



## tabelmabel (Oct 18, 2013)

Aaargh! Jigsaws are soooooo addictive! After i posted the pic, i had a little flurry and put about 10 bits in!

Now im finding it hard to pull away again. Even though im stuck. Again!


----------



## Kaily (Feb 8, 2020)

I'm stuck on mine too. I keep trying the same pieces in the same places over and over again. I try and step away then every time I pass it I can't resist. I can see the dogs roll their eyes in disapproval as it takes my attention away from them.


----------



## tabelmabel (Oct 18, 2013)

I do that too, @Kaily ! And with this being mostly shape matching, i gather up all bits of that shape and then try to fit them, transferring all the tried bits to my left hand.

And then dump about 30 failed tried bits! We definitely need a better strategy


----------



## tabelmabel (Oct 18, 2013)

As an aside - looking at Constable pics turned up one that hung in my childhood home - "The cornfield"

I quite like it. I might treat myself to a print of it


----------



## tabelmabel (Oct 18, 2013)

Good day on the jigsaw today. Made quite a bit of progress on the pebbles


----------



## Siskin (Nov 13, 2012)

It’s really coming along now. What will you do with it when you’ve finished?


----------



## tabelmabel (Oct 18, 2013)

Siskin said:


> It's really coming along now. What will you do with it when you've finished?


I think i will keep it in the jigsaw case until i next want to do a jigsaw and then i will break it up.

Might take a photo to keep first though


----------



## ForestWomble (May 2, 2013)

Must be a good jigsaw day as I had a good day with mine too. Will take a picture tomorrow.


----------



## Kaily (Feb 8, 2020)

ForestWomble said:


> Must be a good jigsaw day as I had a good day with mine too. Will take a picture tomorrow.


I didn't.


----------



## tabelmabel (Oct 18, 2013)

Oh no, @Kaily  I have had a couple of days like that. Literally staring at the puzzle for an hour and then managing a bit here and a bit there.

Today i must have got a couple of key bits as i seemed to get a few good 'runs' and that was very satisfying.

Bit of a disaster with my glasses though. Im very short sighted so, my glasses are on and off all the time because, to check everything is fitting well, i can see better close up with no glasses.

Well, all this glasses on and off must have damaged them as picked them up today and one of the legs just about came off in my hand!

I was straight on the phone to the optician. Luckily they are open and i can nip down tomorrow.

Meantime, i decided to wear my reading glasses. And i think having the right glasses on did help with my progress today

Here's hoping you make that breakthrough next jigsaw session


----------



## Kaily (Feb 8, 2020)

Ha ha wearing the right glasses will always help!

I sit there thinking that my jigsaw is faulty and that I have been sent all the wrong pieces. I only got one bit in yesterday, mainly because I was still trying the same bits over and over again. 

Strange what we do in the name of "fun".


----------



## tabelmabel (Oct 18, 2013)

Oh dear! First the good news: my pebbles are complete!

However: some pieces seem to be missing. Also had a very difficult hour sorting out those mismatched sides. Think it is all fitting better now though










And this is murphles:










Looking forward to putting him together (not!!)

I have looked on the floor for the missing bits but cant see them there. Hmmmmm.


----------



## tabelmabel (Oct 18, 2013)

Woo hoo @Torin. - just realised that odd bit in my top pic from today lying at the bottom with those odd bits is my missing sky piece


----------



## Kaily (Feb 8, 2020)

Looking good!

I hope the missing bits turn up, how annoying.

ETA Yay you found one!


----------



## ForestWomble (May 2, 2013)

All the jigsaws are looking good.


----------



## Siskin (Nov 13, 2012)

Sometimes these missing pieces just turn up having not really been missing. I’ve done an entire puzzle before now convinced a piece has been missing only for the puzzle to be totally completed with nothing missing at all.

that’s four missing (well five now)


----------



## tabelmabel (Oct 18, 2013)

You're right, @Siskin and it is quite possible i have made a few mistakes in the pebbles section as sorting out those sides took some doing!

I did a thousand piece one last summer, very tricky. Came to fit the last piece and it didnt fit!!!

Because i had made a mistake. Luckily it only took about 10 mins to sort but these jigsaws where you're just shape matching are tricky to get right without errors first time.

Better now im using the reading glasses


----------



## Eejay (Oct 26, 2017)

Thank you @tabelmabel for starting this thread- I absolutely hate jigsaws and cannot do them at all unless they're no bigger than 6 pieces!- but I'm really enjoying watching the photos of your jigsaw coming to life. It's fascinating!


----------



## tabelmabel (Oct 18, 2013)

Glad you're enjoying it @Eejay


----------



## tabelmabel (Oct 18, 2013)

Think that's me done for today. Crumbs! Hard going but on the final stretch now. I think it will be finished this time next week and then i will need to find something else to fill my days. This has been brilliant for that!


----------



## Kaily (Feb 8, 2020)

You must be very patient @tabelmabel , I think you will be finished in a couple more sittings.

Mine too is coming along, slowly. Think I might have the bug, been browsing a Reddit sub forum where people post their jigsaw pics. Some look near on impossible and I do think why would you do that. Some are beautiful. I'm on the lookout for my next one.


----------



## Magyarmum (Apr 27, 2015)

This is the jigsaw I'm attempting to do at the moment. Not getting very far with it because I don't have enough space to lay out all the individual pieces so am having to do it a small section at a time.

And now the Schnauzer boys have decided that mum doing a jigsaw puzzle = cuddle time for 4 leggeds which makes it incredibly difficult when you're getting head butted whilst trying to fit pieces together


----------



## Siskin (Nov 13, 2012)

Magyarmum said:


> This is the jigsaw I'm attempting to do at the moment. Not getting very far with it because I don't have enough space to lay out all the individual pieces so am having to do it a small section at a time.
> 
> And now the Schnauzer boys have decided that mum doing a jigsaw puzzle = cuddle time for 4 leggeds which makes it incredibly difficult when you're getting head butted whilst trying to fit pieces together


Beautiful puzzle


----------



## Magyarmum (Apr 27, 2015)

Siskin said:


> Beautiful puzzle


Thank you. It's made by Bluebird and is called "Scarecrow Garden.


----------



## tabelmabel (Oct 18, 2013)

Wow @Magyarmum - that is stunning! Thanks for posting

@Kaily - yours is also beautiful and coming along well

It isnt so much patience i have with mine, it is an addiction! Once i start, i struggle to break away even when bursting for the loo!

It's weird, but your brain just 'learns' the shapes subconsciously. Like now i can sometimes just spot a distinctive bit and know exactly where it fits.


----------



## Siskin (Nov 13, 2012)

tabelmabel said:


> Wow @Magyarmum - that is stunning! Thanks for posting
> 
> @Kaily - yours is also beautiful and coming along well
> 
> ...


Your last sentence is pertinent, I find the same thing with crosswords or similar. It's thought that although you aren't actively doing the crossword or puzzle, your subconscious brain is still working on it so when you go back to the puzzle you either know the answer straight away or pick up the right piece.


----------



## tabelmabel (Oct 18, 2013)

Have been getting on quite well today. Just a couple of bits to find and Tilly is finished. I think it will come together really fast at the end.

Listened to a dog training podcast from the winter summit so that was probably a bit more productive than having the radio on.










Us jigsaw folks are in good company - 100 million jigsaws sold this pandemic. That must be worldwide surely. Up 38% anyway.


----------



## lullabydream (Jun 25, 2013)

An intriguing jigsaw ad popped up Instagram. Thought I would share for all jigsaw addicts here
https://wooden-puzzle.co.uk/product...99TQ-Coy8qr5c31DlPedAGAdtQVfIldalzj76N3_yK19Y

Picture of a puzzle; they are all animals








From what I can gather, and if you click on the link it shows you in a video. All pieces are unique. Each piece is either an animal, plant, so totally different I think or maybe not!


----------



## Siskin (Nov 13, 2012)

lullabydream said:


> An intriguing jigsaw ad popped up Instagram. Thought I would share for all jigsaw addicts here
> https://wooden-puzzle.co.uk/product...99TQ-Coy8qr5c31DlPedAGAdtQVfIldalzj76N3_yK19Y
> 
> Picture of a puzzle; they are all animals
> ...


I've seen these and was rather tempted, they look very interesting


----------



## Kaily (Feb 8, 2020)

lullabydream said:


> An intriguing jigsaw ad popped up Instagram. Thought I would share for all jigsaw addicts here
> https://wooden-puzzle.co.uk/product...99TQ-Coy8qr5c31DlPedAGAdtQVfIldalzj76N3_yK19Y
> 
> Picture of a puzzle; they are all animals
> ...


Beautiful but beyond my capabilities I fear.


----------



## tabelmabel (Oct 18, 2013)

Wow! That is wonderful @lullabydream.

My jigsaw is going well and is just about to the point where i will sit and finish it in one sitting. Maybe tomorrow it will be complete


----------



## ForestWomble (May 2, 2013)

Magyarmum said:


> This is the jigsaw I'm attempting to do at the moment. Not getting very far with it because I don't have enough space to lay out all the individual pieces so am having to do it a small section at a time.
> 
> And now the Schnauzer boys have decided that mum doing a jigsaw puzzle = cuddle time for 4 leggeds which makes it incredibly difficult when you're getting head butted whilst trying to fit pieces together


Wow that jigsaw looks great fun.


----------



## Jim40 (Apr 2, 2020)

I always tell people I just do jigsaws with 2 pieces. The outside and the inside. My latest (1000 - motoring Memorabilia) I got at Xmas and brings back memories of when I started work and seeing all the cars and signs when I started.


----------



## tabelmabel (Oct 18, 2013)

That is the kind of jigsaw i normally go for @Jim40 - one with lots of writing and interesting clues. Looks an enjoyable one to do!


----------



## tabelmabel (Oct 18, 2013)

Tilly is complete!

I thought i would have an easier day at it today but no!

This one will keep me guessing til the final piece!


----------



## Jim40 (Apr 2, 2020)

tabelmabel said:


> Tilly is complete!
> 
> I thought i would have an easier day at it today but no!
> 
> ...


That's a nice jigsaw. You're nearly there. Hello up the good work and let's see the finished article.


----------



## Kaily (Feb 8, 2020)

Such a great picture of your dogs. 

I am having a rest from my jigsaw for a few days so no progress.


----------



## tabelmabel (Oct 18, 2013)

Lol! I cant leave mine alone @Kaily - it is very addictive despite the slow progress


----------



## Beth78 (Jul 4, 2019)

I hit a block with my current jigsaw and nearly destroyed it (bad day).

But on the bright side I finished another I received for Christmas.









Good enough to frame I think, I love bears, my "spirit animal" is a green bear called Meadow, maybe I should turn her into a puzzle one day.


----------



## PawsOnMe (Nov 1, 2012)

Beth78 said:


> I hit a block with my current jigsaw and nearly destroyed it (bad day).
> 
> But on the bright side I finished another I received for Christmas.
> View attachment 461646
> ...


Wow what a fantastic shaped jigsaw! Love it! definitely one to frame 


tabelmabel said:


> Tilly is complete!
> 
> I thought i would have an easier day at it today but no!
> 
> ...


My mum and I were up one night til 1am trying to finish a jigsaw off and even with only 2 pieces left we couldn't work out which way they fit in! :Shy some Jigsaws definitely leave you guessing, it's also so hard to leave them alone when you're so close to finishing!


----------



## tabelmabel (Oct 18, 2013)

Yes in the summer i was up til 3a.m finishing a jigsaw! When you get that close to the end, you just have to keep going:Hilarious


----------



## ForestWomble (May 2, 2013)

I haven't touched my jigsaw for a few days, but today I got it out again, managed a bit and I have the hardest bits to do now. Am looking forward to showing you the finished jigsaw.


----------



## tabelmabel (Oct 18, 2013)

Well, would you believe it - jigsawmania has just been covered on the 10 o clock news! We are in good company. The Queen and Hugh Jackman also love puzzling


----------



## Kaily (Feb 8, 2020)

I wonder if the Queen is doing this one.


----------



## tabelmabel (Oct 18, 2013)

Jeremy vine radio 2 is doing a discussion phone in on jigsaws in today's show. Coming up next. About 12.30 i should think


----------



## tabelmabel (Oct 18, 2013)

Will be finished tomorrow for sure!


----------



## ForestWomble (May 2, 2013)

Thought I'd show you how I'm doing


----------



## tabelmabel (Oct 18, 2013)

That is coming on well @ForestWomble and looks a fun one to do!


----------



## ForestWomble (May 2, 2013)

tabelmabel said:


> That is coming on well @ForestWomble and looks a fun one to do!


Yes, it is a fun one, cartoon or/and funny jigsaws with lots of detail are my favourite ones to do.


----------



## Sarah H (Jan 18, 2014)

These are all making me want to get my jigsaw collection out and have a go! The table is a bit messy at the moment though....where do you guys get your puzzle boards?


----------



## PawsOnMe (Nov 1, 2012)

tabelmabel said:


> View attachment 461693
> 
> 
> Will be finished tomorrow for sure!


Oh wow only a few pieces to go! I bet you finish it tonight


----------



## tabelmabel (Oct 18, 2013)

@PawsOnMe - i held off so i could finish this afternoon. I have been enjoying my afternoon jigsaw sessions

Disappointingly, there are THREE pieces missing. I have looked carefully on the floor but no luck. I cant believe i would have hoovered 3 bits up. I have never had missing bits from a new jigsaw before so not sure if it is me that lost them or they were missing from the box


----------



## Jim40 (Apr 2, 2020)

tabelmabel said:


> @PawsOnMe - i held off so i could finish this afternoon. I have been enjoying my afternoon jigsaw sessions
> 
> Disappointingly, there are THREE pieces missing. I have looked carefully on the floor but no luck. I cant believe i would have hoovered 3 bits up. I have never had missing bits from a new jigsaw before so not sure if it is me that lost them or they were missing from the box
> View attachment 461734


Good jigsaw. Very frustrating to have three missing bits. If it's fairly new and you still have the small label with the codes follow the instructions for returning about 1/2 dozen or so pieces and depending on company policy they will send a new jigsaw. Some companies tell you that two puzzles of the same picture don't have the same cuttings hence they only ask for a small number of bits. Well done and good luck.


----------



## tabelmabel (Oct 18, 2013)

It is brand new @Jim40 and i know gibsons have that return policy but with this jigsaw being unique (those are my own dogs) i think the best they could do is cut me a whole new jigsaw. And i dont fancy starting again from scratch!!

Im going to leave it complete in the case for a wee while just in case any bits do turn up. Sometimes, pieces catch on my cardigan sleeve so there is an outside chance they turn up anywhere in the house.

If anyone else wants to do this challenging puzzle, pls pm me as happy to post it out free of charge. I dont expect i will ever make it up again. It is good quality. Just a pity bits missing.


----------



## Kaily (Feb 8, 2020)

Well done, what are you going to do with your afternoons now?

What a pity about the missing pieces. Pretty sure mine has a bit missing too, can never be 100% certain till it's finished. If so I am going to return a few pieces and they can send me a new one, then I will pass it on to someone else hopefully complete.


----------



## tabelmabel (Oct 18, 2013)

Kaily said:


> New Well done, what are you going to do with your afternoons now?


I have just been onto amazon and ordered 2 more! Trouble is, i dont think i will get them finished before work re starts for me. But with my jigsaw case, i could maybe do them during the evenings instead.

Normally i prefer 500 bits but i did enjoy getting into that 1000 bit one.

@Sarah H - i have had my case many years but i think the portapuzzle brand is close to mine. It is a zip up case one. Amazon has them


----------



## PawsOnMe (Nov 1, 2012)

tabelmabel said:


> @PawsOnMe - i held off so i could finish this afternoon. I have been enjoying my afternoon jigsaw sessions
> 
> Disappointingly, there are THREE pieces missing. I have looked carefully on the floor but no luck. I cant believe i would have hoovered 3 bits up. I have never had missing bits from a new jigsaw before so not sure if it is me that lost them or they were missing from the box
> View attachment 461734


Beautiful jigsaw, I've really enjoyed seeing it come together  what a shame about the missing pieces


----------



## tabelmabel (Oct 18, 2013)

I have messaged the makers but i feel the best they will be able to offer is a new jigsaw. And i dont fancy doing it all again. Not for a long time anyway!


----------



## Sarah H (Jan 18, 2014)

tabelmabel said:


> I have messaged the makers but i feel the best they will be able to offer is a new jigsaw. And i dont fancy doing it all again. Not for a long time anyway!


to be fair you can only tell the really obvious missing bit, otherwise it looks great!


----------



## tabelmabel (Oct 18, 2013)

Thanks! I could press some liquorice into that obvious bit


----------



## tabelmabel (Oct 18, 2013)

One of my new jigsaws is here already Only ordered yesterday










Looks really fun doesnt it!


----------



## Siskin (Nov 13, 2012)

It does, a good picture with lots of different colours to do patches of the jigsaw at a time, I like those types


----------



## tabelmabel (Oct 18, 2013)

I am just about to cut my hoover bag open to see if the missing bits are inside!!


----------



## tabelmabel (Oct 18, 2013)

Great news!!! 2 bits found inside the vacuum bag. I am nearly dead after that find. OH has had to take over to try to find the final bit as i have dust filled lungs and am sneezing and coughing. The insides of the bag were a tightly bound mass of hair, dust which we have pulled apart forensically. We should have worn our face masks really . .


----------



## Siskin (Nov 13, 2012)

tabelmabel said:


> Great news!!! 2 bits found inside the vacuum bag. I am nearly dead after that find. OH has had to take over to try to find the final bit as i have dust filled lungs and am sneezing and coughing. The insides of the bag were a tightly bound mass of hair, dust which we have pulled apart forensically. We should have worn our face masks really . .


Wow, just goes to show you shouldn't give upon lost puzzle pieces. Hope the last bit turns up


----------



## lullabydream (Jun 25, 2013)

Is that Beryl knocking jigsaw pieces 'accidently on purpose' on the floor because you are not feeding her food she loves @tabelmabel


----------



## tabelmabel (Oct 18, 2013)

Ha ha, i wouldnt be at all surprised, @lullabydream!


----------



## tabelmabel (Oct 18, 2013)

Siskin said:


> Wow, just goes to show you shouldn't give upon lost puzzle pieces. Hope the last bit turns up


There was great excitement when OH found a bit of jigsaw under the sideboard - but it turned out to be a bit i dont recognise at all from any puzzle! We have done a really thorough search now but to no avail. It is the 2 pebble bits that have turned up.


----------



## Kaily (Feb 8, 2020)

Wow, I didn't think you would find them in the hoover bag! The black piece would be quite easy to make I would think. Layer some cardboard, trace the shape and colour it in. No one will ever know. 

I made some progress today.


----------



## tabelmabel (Oct 18, 2013)

Kaily said:


> Layer some cardboard, trace the shape and colour it in. No one will ever know.


I have put a bit of black dog poo bag under it and it is looking ok! Will take a pic tomorrow in daylight - there is a light above it and it just bounces back and makes for a rubbish pic just now.

Yours looks great! It is making me excited to start my new jigsaw! I love this PF jigsaw club


----------



## JoanneKen (Feb 6, 2021)

This is so great! Think I'll borrow the idea and do something like this for next Christmas. Thanks for sharing!


----------



## ForestWomble (May 2, 2013)

tabelmabel said:


> One of my new jigsaws is here already Only ordered yesterday
> 
> View attachment 461805
> 
> ...


Yes, that's just my kind of picture, have fun!


----------



## Sarah H (Jan 18, 2014)

Great that you found 2 of the missing bits, but typical that they are not for the nice big black gap in the middle! Makes you think it could be around there somewhere though....


----------



## tabelmabel (Oct 18, 2013)

Sarah H said:


> Makes you think it could be around there somewhere though....


Yes, i do have a feeling it is me that has lost it, and the jigsaw was complete when it arrived in my house

I have been crawling about on hands and knees looking, moving furniture but i really dont think we will find it now. Very annoying!


----------



## tabelmabel (Oct 18, 2013)

I









That is the finished version with the missing pebble bits found.


----------



## Kaily (Feb 8, 2020)

I just have an Owl shaped hole now.


----------



## tabelmabel (Oct 18, 2013)

Oh wow! That's coming on great!

It is the best bit that, isnt it - when you're nearly finished but not quite. It is almost an anti climax when finished. Like finishing a good book. You just never want it to end.


----------



## Kaily (Feb 8, 2020)

Yes you are right, I kind of don't want to finish it. I do love the colours and poppy's are one of my favourite flowers.

I have been browsing new jigsaws, not sure if I am going to buy another yet or not.


----------



## ForestWomble (May 2, 2013)

Finished but another with a piece missing.


----------



## tabelmabel (Oct 18, 2013)

Oh noooooo @ForestWomble - right from the middle too! Have you checked your hoover bag?!

Great jigsaw though


----------



## Kaily (Feb 8, 2020)

Well done. What a great picture. 

Pity about the missing piece. Took me ages to find it though.


----------



## ForestWomble (May 2, 2013)

tabelmabel said:


> Oh noooooo @ForestWomble - right from the middle too! Have you checked your hoover bag?!
> 
> Great jigsaw though


I haven't hoovered while having the jigsaw out  
I plan to hoover Tuesday while Bungo isn't here, so will carefully check the floor first.



Kaily said:


> Well done. What a great picture.
> 
> Pity about the missing piece. Took me ages to find it though.


A new type of 'Can you find it?'


----------



## Kaily (Feb 8, 2020)

I have succumbed and ordered two more.


----------



## tabelmabel (Oct 18, 2013)

Love that dog one especially!! I have seen that one before - there is a horse one too isnt there similar.

Im going to break up my dogs one today and start my new one!


----------



## Kaily (Feb 8, 2020)

tabelmabel said:


> One of my new jigsaws is here already Only ordered yesterday
> 
> View attachment 461805
> 
> ...


I like the look of yours too. Too big for me though, sticking to 500 pieces. I love the strategically placed hand of one the the three wise monkeys in yours. 



tabelmabel said:


> Love that dog one especially!! I have seen that one before - there is a horse one too isnt there similar.
> 
> Im going to break up my dogs one today and start my new one!


Yes there are lots of animal selfie ones. I wasn't sure but it is cute. I added the bird one to get free postage!


----------



## PawsOnMe (Nov 1, 2012)

My new jigsaw. Had no internet yesterday so made a start and did the edge pieces. Took me ages! So many muted similar colours that seemed to fit in incorrect places.


----------



## tabelmabel (Oct 18, 2013)

Kaily said:


> . I love the strategically placed hand of one the the three wise monkeys in yours.


Ha ha yes - i had to look again at mine there to check that out!

500 bits is my favourite size but 1000 bit is best for getting through all these dog podcasts i want to listen to.


----------



## tabelmabel (Oct 18, 2013)

What joy! Have tipped out all the bits from my new jigsaw and it looks so _easy_!!

Actually bits that are recognisable


----------



## Kaily (Feb 8, 2020)

tabelmabel said:


> What joy! Have tipped out all the bits from my new jigsaw and it looks so _easy_!!
> 
> Actually bits that are recognisable


You'll be finished by dinner time.


----------



## tabelmabel (Oct 18, 2013)

I think you are rather over estimating my puzzling skills there @Kaily :Hilarious


----------



## Kaily (Feb 8, 2020)

I have finished mine and pleased to say no missing pieces! Twice I had to prise bits out of both Aflie's and Daisy's mouths so I am very lucky.

Really enjoyed it, thanks to @tabelmabel for starting the thread and addiction!


----------



## ForestWomble (May 2, 2013)

Kaily said:


> I have succumbed and ordered two more.
> 
> View attachment 461978
> 
> ...


The bird jigsaw looks familiar to me, I've either done that one, or something similar. Enjoy.

@PawsOnMe I like the look of your new jigsaw.


----------



## Kaily (Feb 8, 2020)

I ordered my jigsaws at lunchtime yesterday and they have already arrive. And there was me thinking I might change my order. 

Excellent service from Jigsaws Direct and Royal Mail.


----------



## Jason25 (May 8, 2018)

When we were kids mum would buy puzzles/jigsaws from charity shops for me and my friend to do. Nearly every time there was 1 piece missing :Shifty :Hilariouscan't remember the last time I done one, feel like giving it a go after seeing this thread


----------



## tabelmabel (Oct 18, 2013)

Kaily said:


> Excellent service from Jigsaws Direct and Royal Mail


One of mine came next day too and the other yesterday! Super fast - they know the jigsaws must get out!



Jason25 said:


> Nearly every time there was 1 piece missing :Shifty :Hilariouscan't remember the last time I done one, feel like giving it a go after seeing this thread


Ha ha well this does seem to be the one piece missing jigsaw thread so you will fit right in here (see what i did there)

I used to get jigsaws from charity shops as they are way cheaper than new. Until i picked one up with 23 bits missing!!!

So disappointing. Usually new ones are complete - im pretty sure it will be me that lost the missing bit of murphs and tills.

You can get some fabulous jigsaws these days so i do hope you join us. I tend to stick to gibsons or ravensburger brand if buying new as their pieces are well cut. There's nothing worse than thin pieces that dont lock together well.


----------



## Jason25 (May 8, 2018)

tabelmabel said:


> One of mine came next day too and the other yesterday! Super fast - they know the jigsaws must get out!
> 
> Ha ha well this does seem to be the one piece missing jigsaw thread so you will fit right in here (see what i did there)
> 
> ...


I'll have to have a look and see what I can get  If I do I'll have to make sure daisy doesn't get any of the pieces :Hilarious


----------



## tabelmabel (Oct 18, 2013)

Well, had i not just started my jigsaw the wrong way round!! I have had to turn the entire thing about as it seems to be in landscape format!

The makers of the tilly and murph puzzle got back to me. Offered me a complete new puzzle. I said it was ok i didnt need that or anything as i think it was me that lost the pieces.

So then they offered full refund.

So i said really thanks but nothing needed.

Then they sent me a code for their site for a free 1000 bit puzzle with free p&p so that is a very reasonable company.

From germany though so orders might be on the slow side!


----------



## Siskin (Nov 13, 2012)

tabelmabel said:


> Well, had i not just started my jigsaw the wrong way round!! I have had to turn the entire thing about as it seems to be in landscape format!
> 
> The makers of the tilly and murph puzzle got back to me. Offered me a complete new puzzle. I said it was ok i didnt need that or anything as i think it was me that lost the pieces.
> 
> ...


That's amazingly generous of them, well done those makers


----------



## Kaily (Feb 8, 2020)

Yes great customer service. 

Your new puzzle is coming along nicely. I haven't started mine yet.


----------



## tabelmabel (Oct 18, 2013)

Oops! Side on. Im enjoying this jigsaw. My daughter has put in a few bits too. It is tricky enough to be interesting but not so tricky that i think i cant do it (and i did have a few 'can't do it' moments with the tills and murph one)

I have swiched my avatar for the jigsaw pic so all my efforts there have had a use.


----------



## Kaily (Feb 8, 2020)

I started mine, it is so much easier than the last one.


----------



## Kaily (Feb 8, 2020)

Think I might attempt this one next.


----------



## Siskin (Nov 13, 2012)

All those pieces.
And none missing


----------



## tabelmabel (Oct 18, 2013)

42 _thousand _bits?! That is some serious puzzlin' i see his strategy was more organised than mine lol

Here is mine today


----------



## Torin. (May 18, 2014)

Oh I stopped keeping up, and then I noticed @tabelmabel's new avatar! 

I'm currently doing a load of difficult-but-small 2nd hand jigsaws as a favour for someone who hates repeating puzzles but also hates doing ones with missing pieces. So I'm checking the piece situation on them for her. I did this one straight after the horse logging one:









And I did this one last week:








It has missing pieces but I'm going to ask if I can keep it rather than donating on (as was agreed) as the piece shapes are really wacky and it was such a fun one to do.

And this week I'm doing this one which has a really fiendish border within a border situation going on. Also all the colours are shades of the same. To the point where I can't do it when the weather is sunny, because the difference between sun and shade patches in the room is bigger than the differences between colour shades!


----------



## Magyarmum (Apr 27, 2015)

Torin. said:


> Oh I stopped keeping up, and then I noticed @tabelmabel's new avatar!
> 
> I'm currently doing a load of 2nd hand jigsaws as a favour for someone who hates repeating puzzles but also hates doing ones with missing pieces. So I'm checking the piece situation on them for her. I did this one (500) straight after the horse logging one:
> 
> ...


A Lowry painting!

I'm not getting on very well with mine which is 1000 pieces and flowers, flowers and more flowers. Every time I sit down to do a bit I get assistance from the Schnauzer boys, who think it's a good excuse for a cuddle. It's difficult to do a jigsaw puzzle when you haven't got a hand free and the odd moment you try to fit a piece you get head butted!


----------



## tabelmabel (Oct 18, 2013)

Wow you are _fast_ with jigsaws @Torin. That is very impressive work yes, i thought is was a shame to break my jigsaw up and have nothing to show for it so i changed my avatar!

I think i will have my antiques shop one finished this week and i have one more new one but it looks like i will need to start work next week. And it's not as if i do many hours of work at all but it's definitely a different feeling from kicking about my house doing as i please. I will need to tidy up for one thing. And watch the clock. Which is not compatible with puzzling at all. I am loving my long relaxing days with no time frame to keep to just now


----------



## Torin. (May 18, 2014)

Magyarmum said:


> A Lowry painting!


Yes! It was actually really difficult because I kept having to look at the box to see exactly which pale chimneys and people were where!



tabelmabel said:


> Wow you are _fast_ with jigsaws @Torin. That is very impressive work yes, i thought is was a shame to break my jigsaw up and have nothing to show for it so i changed my avatar!


They're only 500 piece ones still - big ones take me much longer! I've also had about a month in total now where first Moril had a complex health issue and was on very strict rest, and then Cad's not been feeling well either. So similarly to you, much less to fill my time with!

eta - no idea why all the exclamation marks today... :Bag


----------



## Magyarmum (Apr 27, 2015)

Torin. said:


> Yes! It was actually really difficult because I kept having to look at the box to see exactly which pale chimneys and people were where!
> 
> They're only 500 piece ones still - big ones take me much longer! I've also had about a month in total now where first Moril had a complex health issue and was on very strict rest, and then Cad's not been feeling well either. So similarly to you, much less to fill my time with!
> 
> eta - no idea why all the exclamation marks today... :Bag


I've got a similar problem but not with people or chimneys. My puzzle is a mass of flowers mainly red,pink and orange. It wouldn't be too bad if I had a large enough table to do the puzzle on, but as it is I'm trying to do it on a small picnic table with most of the pieces I haven't used yet spread out in the lids of two cardboard boxes. Great fun!


----------



## Kaily (Feb 8, 2020)

The jigsaw in the second picture you posted @Torin. is beautiful.


----------



## tabelmabel (Oct 18, 2013)

Think i might finish mine tomorrow


----------



## tabelmabel (Oct 18, 2013)

Finished!


----------



## 3dogs2cats (Aug 15, 2012)

I want to say thank you @tabelmabel for this lovely thread! It has inspired me to get out my jigsaw board and do some of my inherited jigsaws. So far I have completed two, one a 1000 piece Pollyanna Pickering/Otterhouse which for sentimental reasons I am going to frame and a circler easier 360 piece which was very quick to do but so cheerful a design I wanted to do it. Doing them has really helped calm my mind and helped my MH at this really difficult time, so thank you very much.


----------



## ForestWomble (May 2, 2013)

I am thinking I might need to get myself another jigsaw. Been really wanting to do another.


----------



## tabelmabel (Oct 18, 2013)

That is wonderful to hear @3dogs2cats  It's like a little jigsaw club isn't it and it feels like we are all keeping each other company puzzling away!


----------



## ForestWomble (May 2, 2013)

Remembered I had an old jigsaw somewhere, found it and decided to start that today.

It's an 1836 map of Dorsetshire









and this is what I've done so far


----------



## Kaily (Feb 8, 2020)

I notice @ForestWomble that you do your jigsaw very methodically as opposed to my chaotic foray.


----------



## tabelmabel (Oct 18, 2013)

Oooh that looks great @Kaily. Im sad i cant start another just yet. My life is about to get much busier. But i do have another to do when i have more time so hopefully i will get that done over the Easter hols.


----------



## ForestWomble (May 2, 2013)

Kaily said:


> I notice @ForestWomble that you do your jigsaw very methodically as opposed to my chaotic foray.
> 
> View attachment 463125


It does depend on the jigsaw with me, the last two have just been easier with me being methodical, I'll have to show the progress of one where I can be less so 

I wouldn't say you were that chaotic. Loving seeing the jigsaw coming together, can't help smiling seeing all those happy doggy faces.


----------



## Kaily (Feb 8, 2020)

I rarely sit and do it, just in passing it catches my eye and I put a few pieces in.

Yes it is a happy smiley jigsaw.


----------



## Kaily (Feb 8, 2020)

I put a couple of hours in today and got it done.


----------



## tabelmabel (Oct 18, 2013)

That looks wonderful @Kaily


----------



## Magyarmum (Apr 27, 2015)

Just ordered another jigsaw today. Should arrive tomorrow.

I haven't finished my other one yet. It's such hard going especially as I have 2 helpers who keep pushing their noses into everything so instead of doing the jigsaw I end up giving them a cuddle.

My new one ....









And because I haven't much space to work in I ordered these as well so hopefully I'll be more organised.


----------



## Torin. (May 18, 2014)

I'm doing this one now. By doing I mean I did the edge like 4 weeks ago and have ignored it since. It's the same weird brand as a past one I posted on here with kinda triangular pieces. But argh the picture. Gotta look at it every 2 seconds to see what goes where. Trying to have a go at it today to make progress maybe


----------



## tabelmabel (Oct 18, 2013)

That's beautiful @Torin.  Glad you have bumped up the thread again - I will start my new jigsaw next Friday, once the schools come off. That will keep me going over the Easter hols!

How is everyone else getting on? Let's get the puzzling going again


----------



## ForestWomble (May 2, 2013)

Torin. said:


> I'm doing this one now. By doing I mean I did the edge like 4 weeks ago and have ignored it since. It's the same weird brand as a past one I posted on here with kinda triangular pieces. But argh the picture. Gotta look at it every 2 seconds to see what goes where. Trying to have a go at it today to make progress maybe
> View attachment 464871


Oh wow. I really like the look of that one. Enjoy.


----------



## 3dogs2cats (Aug 15, 2012)

Torin. said:


> I'm doing this one now. By doing I mean I did the edge like 4 weeks ago and have ignored it since. It's the same weird brand as a past one I posted on here with kinda triangular pieces. But argh the picture. Gotta look at it every 2 seconds to see what goes where. Trying to have a go at it today to make progress maybe
> View attachment 464871


 Oh wow that looks a beautiful jigsaw but somewhat tricky I should imagine! I am still ploughing away at the jigsaw I started last month, I cant do it everyday it has to stored upstairs so bit of an effort to set up everything and have to pick my days to have a go but oh dear I am making heavy weather of it I must confess! When I finally do get it done I`ll try and get a photo up on here.


----------



## Magyarmum (Apr 27, 2015)

That's a smashing jigsaw @Torin. I finished mine last Sunday and have started another one, which when finished will take up all of the picnic table I'm doing it on. i must remember to look at the size before I buy.

A very slow start to this one because now the weather's a little better I'm spending more time outside and only get round to my jigsaw in the evening.. This is the one I've just started doing.


----------



## 3dogs2cats (Aug 15, 2012)

Right had a go at inserting the pic of the jigsaw I finished last month, not sure if it will work as no idea what I'm doing! Hopefully if this does work you can see a jigsaw with donkeys, I inherited it and due of its sentimental value I have backed it and hung it on a wall at home.


----------



## Torin. (May 18, 2014)

Progress report! In 2hrs I've done this much of the inside (minus about 3 pieces that were already there top left)


----------



## ForestWomble (May 2, 2013)

3dogs2cats said:


> View attachment 464872
> 
> Right had a go at inserting the pic of the jigsaw I finished last month, not sure if it will work as no idea what I'm doing! Hopefully if this does work you can see a jigsaw with donkeys, I inherited it and due of its sentimental value I have backed it and hung it on a wall at home.


Wow. I love that picture! That will make a beautiful picture for the wall.



Torin. said:


> Progress report! In 2hrs I've done this much of the inside (minus about 3 pieces that were already there top left)
> View attachment 464884


You've done well.


----------



## Magyarmum (Apr 27, 2015)

Torin. said:


> Progress report! In 2hrs I've done this much of the inside (minus about 3 pieces that were already there top left)
> View attachment 464884


You put me to shame! Daren't show you how little I've done


----------



## 3dogs2cats (Aug 15, 2012)

Magyarmum said:


> That's a smashing jigsaw @Torin. I finished mine last Sunday and have started another one, which when finished will take up all of the picnic table I'm doing it on. i must remember to look at the size before I buy.
> 
> A very slow start to this one because now the weather's a little better I'm spending more time outside and only get round to my jigsaw in the evening.. This is the one I've just started doing.


Oh this beautiful! I can imagine it will be a very satisfying jigsaw to complete.


----------



## 3dogs2cats (Aug 15, 2012)

Torin. said:


> Progress report! In 2hrs I've done this much of the inside (minus about 3 pieces that were already there top left)
> View attachment 464884


 You have got further in 2hrs with your puzzle than I have in 4 weeks with mine!


----------



## ForestWomble (May 2, 2013)

With everything going on with me, I ended up breaking up the last jigsaw I was doing as I was just getting frustrated, I couldn't concentrate and couldn't get any further than the last photo I posted. 
Still want to get another jigsaw and enjoy doing it though.


----------



## Kaily (Feb 8, 2020)

I don't have one on the go at the moment. Plan on starting another soon.


----------



## 3dogs2cats (Aug 15, 2012)

ForestWomble said:


> With everything going on with me, I ended up breaking up the last jigsaw I was doing as I was just getting frustrated, I couldn't concentrate and couldn't get any further than the last photo I posted.
> Still want to get another jigsaw and enjoy doing it though.


 Ah that is a shame but understandable, in the past when I used to do a few jigsaws there was the occasional one I just didn`t gel with and didn`t enjoy doing so broke it up before completing. Hopefully you will find another that suits you better.


----------



## ForestWomble (May 2, 2013)

3dogs2cats said:


> Ah that is a shame but understandable, in the past when I used to do a few jigsaws there was the occasional one I just didn`t gel with and didn`t enjoy doing so broke it up before completing. Hopefully you will find another that suits you better.


I am sure I will, I enjoy jigsaws normally, rare for that to happen to me.

Question for everyone: Where do you get your jigsaws from?


----------



## Magyarmum (Apr 27, 2015)

ForestWomble said:


> With everything going on with me, I ended up breaking up the last jigsaw I was doing as I was just getting frustrated, I couldn't concentrate and couldn't get any further than the last photo I posted.
> Still want to get another jigsaw and enjoy doing it though.


The same thing happened to me. Instead I did a much simpler jigsaw with 500 pieces than 1000 pieces and was satisfied because it went together quickly.

I buy all my jigsaw puzzles online in Hungary, but when lockdown is eased will take a look in the toy/book sections in the hypermarkets.


----------



## Torin. (May 18, 2014)

ForestWomble said:


> Question for everyone: Where do you get your jigsaws from?


Mine are either presents from family, bought from charity shops, or borrowed from my local puzzle swap. Aka other people can pay full price but I'm too cheap :Hilarious


----------



## tabelmabel (Oct 18, 2013)

Torin. said:


> bought from charity shops,


I used to do that until one Christmas i bought a charity shop Christmas jigsaw that had 23 bits missing!

Mind you, buying new doesnt guarantee complete as the murphles/tills pic proved. . . .

I have a brand new 80s shopping basket one to start at Easter. 1000 bits but plenty of differentiation - should be ok hopefully.

500 is my preferred size normally though. If anyone fancies a go at that antiques shop one i did, pm me and i will post it out. Doubt i will ever make it up again.

Great to hear an update as to how you're all doing


----------



## urbantigers (Apr 13, 2014)

This thread has inspired me to get jigsawing! I haven't done a jigsaw in over 20 years. I used to get one every Christmas from parents and did it over Christmas whilst staying with them. I've bought a board which is great although difficult to keep bits of litter and cat fur off it  I originally ordered a couple of cheap 500 piece jigsaws from The Works (£5 each) but they took ages to come so I ended up buying another one from Amazon with next day delivery. Starting off with 500 piece ones to ease myself in. I can only do a little at a time as i have degenerative disc disease in my neck and it gets painful looking downwards for very long. I am falling victim to "just one more piece" syndrome 

This is the one I'm doing at the moment and I'm doing it quicker than anticipated.










The only jigsaw I already had is this one - think I need a bit of practice before I tackle that


----------



## tabelmabel (Oct 18, 2013)

I had a look at that vintage library one myself @urbantigers - looks good! As does your cats one - but that looks tricky!


----------



## Kaily (Feb 8, 2020)

@ForestWomble I used https://www.jigsawpuzzlesdirect.co.uk/. Delivery was so quick!


----------



## 3dogs2cats (Aug 15, 2012)

ForestWomble said:


> I am sure I will, I enjoy jigsaws normally, rare for that to happen to me.
> 
> Question for everyone: Where do you get your jigsaws from?


My current jigsaws I have inherited but they are all what I had originally bought for my MIL, we used to make an annual trip on Hay - On - Wye to a beautiful jigsaw shop. When I have got through these i have my eye on the selection at the toy shop in town, they have a lovely display of jigsaws right from the very difficult looking through to easy toddler ones.


----------



## urbantigers (Apr 13, 2014)

Finished this one. Maybe a little too easy but if they are too hard I'll get fed up. Anyway, I enjoyed doing it. It's the first jigsaw I've done for over 20 years. Going to have to break it up now if I want to start another one.


----------



## winnie73 (Mar 19, 2021)

would love an a2 size jigsaw of my old dogs to make & wall mount,will look into it one of the days.


----------



## urbantigers (Apr 13, 2014)

I've bought a couple of new jigsaws but I think that will be it for a while. I now have 4 (including the one I'm doing) new ones to do. Given the lighter nights and warmer weather (hopefully), I suspect jigsaws will get put on the back burner for a bit but it will be nice to have at least one new one to do when winter comes again. Suspect these 2 may be a bit tricky due to a lot of the same colour.


----------



## tabelmabel (Oct 18, 2013)

Hey! I will start my new one soon too


----------



## Magyarmum (Apr 27, 2015)

In a mad moment I ordered another 2 which should arrive in the post on Tuesday.

Couldn't resist these, although I suspect I'm going to struggle with the one of Prague.


----------



## tabelmabel (Oct 18, 2013)

Aw they both look absolutely amazing @Magyarmum - though really tricky. Are they 1000 bit?


----------



## Magyarmum (Apr 27, 2015)

tabelmabel said:


> Aw they both look absolutely amazing @Magyarmum - though really tricky. Are they 1000 bit?


No they're both 500 pieces. The one I'm doing (struggling with) at the moment is 1000 pieces. I have another 1000 piece jigsaw I haven't even opened yet but I think I'll leave it either for next winter or when my granddaughter or DIL can finally come over.

I think two heads will be better than one..


----------



## tabelmabel (Oct 18, 2013)

I've started! In my usual disorganised fashion

This one is going to be very enjoyable and easy i think. 1000 bits but nothing tricky.


----------



## Torin. (May 18, 2014)

I have a new pile of puzzles to check for missing pieces. Large overlap with children's puzzles and those for elderly people!


----------



## ForestWomble (May 2, 2013)

I finally got a new jigsaw. 

A Thomas Kinkade, Disney, 101 dalmations 1000 piece.


----------



## Magyarmum (Apr 27, 2015)

I've just finished this one. Only 500 pieces though


----------



## ForestWomble (May 2, 2013)

Magyarmum said:


> I've just finished this one. Only 500 pieces though


That looks fun.


----------



## Magyarmum (Apr 27, 2015)

ForestWomble said:


> That looks fun.


It was! I really enjoyed searching for all the matching noses and ears and tails Kept me occupied for ages.


----------



## PawsOnMe (Nov 1, 2012)

ForestWomble said:


> I finally got a new jigsaw.
> 
> A Thomas Kinkade, Disney, 101 dalmations 1000 piece.


I love his artwork, have had quite a few of his disney calendars. I bet the jigsaw is stunning when finished :Happy


----------



## ForestWomble (May 2, 2013)

PawsOnMe said:


> I love his artwork, have had quite a few of his disney calendars. I bet the jigsaw is stunning when finished :Happy


I shall update as I go through it as I did before, hoping to start today, yes, it should be stunning.


----------



## Magyarmum (Apr 27, 2015)

ForestWomble said:


> I shall update as I go through it as I did before, hoping to start today, yes, it should be stunning.


I've just started another one as well. This time of a castle in Germany.


----------



## ForestWomble (May 2, 2013)

Magyarmum said:


> I've just started another one as well. This time of a castle in Germany.


That sounds nice.


----------



## Magyarmum (Apr 27, 2015)

ForestWomble said:


> That sounds nice.


This is the one I've just started. Neuschwastein Castle Germany.


----------



## ForestWomble (May 2, 2013)

Magyarmum said:


> This is the one I've just started. Neuschwastein Castle Germany.


Oh Wow!


----------



## Kaily (Feb 8, 2020)

Magyarmum said:


> This is the one I've just started. Neuschwastein Castle Germany.


Oh my, lovely but it looks very hard. Good luck.


----------



## JoanneF (Feb 1, 2016)

Magyarmum said:


> This is the one I've just started. Neuschwastein Castle Germany.


I've been to Neuschwastein - to get a photo from that angle, you have to walk over a footbridge over a gorge. It's scary - there's a digital counter on the end that counts the number of people on it, and the remaining capacity for more (something like 196 / 4 ). And it moves!


----------



## Magyarmum (Apr 27, 2015)

JoanneF said:


> I've been to Neuschwastein - to get a photo from that angle, you have to walk over a footbridge over a gorge. It's scary - there's a digital counter on the end that counts the number of people on it, and the remaining capacity for more (something like 196 / 4 ). And it moves!


How interesting. I've never visited Neuschwastein only seen it from a distance when travelling back to Hungary.


----------



## Kaily (Feb 8, 2020)

JoanneF said:


> I've been to Neuschwastein - to get a photo from that angle, you have to walk over a footbridge over a gorge. It's scary - there's a digital counter on the end that counts the number of people on it, and the remaining capacity for more (something like 196 / 4 ). And it moves!


It must of been absolutely breathtaking.


----------



## JoanneF (Feb 1, 2016)

Kaily said:


> It must of been absolutely breathtaking.


There was certainly a sharp intake of breath when one of the alloted number was somewhat overweight! But yes, it was. It was a beautiful day, there was even a wedding party on the bridge having photos taken with the castle in the background! My photo is a slightly different angle -


----------



## Jim40 (Apr 2, 2020)

On seeing the jigsaw of the German castle, brought back to mind of our holiday to the Black Forest. Beautiful area and when I go on holiday I always try to buy a jigsaw of the area we visit. Went to a town called Gengenbach ( west Black Forest) and got a jigsaw of the town centre. One shop sold this jigsaw and I stood at the doorway of the shop who sold it and where the photo for the puzzle was taken. This is what we saw.


----------

